# First use HS720AM



## yarcraftman (Jan 30, 2014)

I used the new HS720AM this morning for the first time with 3 inches of light snow. It fired up this morning on the second pull.

I found it very easy to use and am glad I got the old fashioned handle chute. It was very easy and quick to change direction and height of chute. I realize 3" of snow is not a huge test but it is much easier to clean 3" with the 720 versus the 724 for sure.

I was impressed with the throwing distance as well. It really threw the snow quite far.

As others have posted it shakes some but I think that is just natural for a single stage versus the heavier dual stage unit. I did not find it shaking too much I have verified that my unit was made after the issues last year.

Anyway, just thought I would share a quick review. So far so good. I think I will like it for the lighter snow falls for sure.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

now that you have the 720 you are finding out what the rest of us with ss machines already know but I would talk to the dealer about the vibraton


----------



## S_trangeBrew (Jan 12, 2016)

yarcraftman said:


> I used the new HS720AM this morning for the first time with 3 inches of light snow. It fired up this morning on the second pull.
> 
> I found it very easy to use and am glad I got the old fashioned handle chute. It was very easy and quick to change direction and height of chute. I realize 3" of snow is not a huge test but it is much easier to clean 3" with the 720 versus the 724 for sure.
> 
> ...



What kind of surface? I'm assuming a paved driveway or a deck.

I've only ever used dual-stage blowers since I've always had long unpaved driveways, but I'm curious about single stages for some large flat roofs and wooden decks I have. I hear the single stage units leave a lot less snow behind than the dual stage. Have you found this to be true?


----------



## yarcraftman (Jan 30, 2014)

My driveway is all concrete with no real cracks other than the expansion joints; i am pretty fortunate.

The shaking I was referring to was only if you left the machine run and then walked away for a moment; it would vibrate left/right which seemed reasonable given it is light in weight.

It definitely scrapes the surface much better than a dual stage since it is just a plastic scraper guard that will be replaced after some period of time I am sure.

I am not sure how to advise if using on a flat roof but worked good on concrete. On a wooden deck I am not sure how to advise either it might scratch some of your stain on there?!? I have no idea. Maybe others can comment in general.


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

The 720 is a great little machine and is very capable. I wish I hadnt sold mine although it did go to a good home. The friend who bought it off of me is going to use the 720 in conjunction with his 2014 928 to clear 20 or so driveway this season. The 928 for 8"+ storms and the 720 for anything below that mark. He told me that the 720 has already paid for it self after the last storm.


----------



## Center Mass (Mar 11, 2015)

I saw on an online vendors site that they HS720AS has been discontinued. Is this True anyone know ?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

Center Mass said:


> I saw on an online vendors site that they HS720AS has been discontinued.


*Not true.* Now your local dealer may be *sold out* for the season, but Honda just launched the HS720 models less than 2 years ago, and they are NOT discontinued.


----------



## yarcraftman (Jan 30, 2014)

I was down at my dealer the other day and they had lot of units in stock (here in Michigan we missed the snow). 

If that were my dealership I would be calling dealers on the east coast and driving a truck load out there!


----------



## RacingSims (Dec 22, 2015)

I am looking to pick up a HS720AA for the deck and patio. Its being offered at what I would call a decent price as it is the store floor model. What S/N's should I be concern with in regards to the "shake" issue? Thanks.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

RacingSims said:


> I am looking to pick up a HS720AA for the deck and patio. Its being offered at what I would call a decent price as it is the store floor model. What S/N's should I be concern with in regards to the "shake" issue? Thanks.


The abnormal handlebar vibration was only on some very early HS720AM models, and not the AA or AS models. The AM models have the manual chute control, while the AA and AS models have the Snow Director remote chute control:










The serial number range for the AM models that _might_ have a problem is SAAA-1000001~SAAA-1015423. If you happen to find one of these and it does have a vibration issue, it is fixable under warranty by a Honda dealer with a special countermeasure kit. 

Now for the bad news: Honda warehouses are pretty much sold out of all models of HS720 snow throwers; if you find one in-stock at a dealer, don't wait. Honda won't build any more until next summer.


----------



## RacingSims (Dec 22, 2015)

Thank you Robert. I grabbed the last AA at a great price. $500 out the door!


----------



## Center Mass (Mar 11, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> *Not true.* Now your local dealer may be *sold out* for the season, but Honda just launched the HS720 models less than 2 years ago, and they are NOT discontinued.


I am aware of the above and that is why I found it hard to believe. Nonetheless, for your review

Honda HS720ASA Images @ Snow Blowers Direct - View Honda HS720ASA Pictures and Videos

I saw it with my own eyes, DISCONTINUED.


----------



## yarcraftman (Jan 30, 2014)

Good score racing sims. That's the exact deal I got my 720 last spring. I was a happy camper $500 cash and done.


----------

